# Exciting day at NAS!



## penn6602 (Jan 23, 2011)

This is only my second post but my roommate is a regular on this forum. I dont know what it is but since I moved here, Ive been bit by the fishing bug. Since its been cold though, the fishing has been slow, but not today  Out of the 5 of us that went, we caught 4 reds, 4 sheepshead, and 7 black drum. We also threw back 6 including 2 bull reds where 1 was 39". We were mainly using live shrimp but we caught the bull reds on alewife. Pretty awesome day!


----------



## Tkiller (Jan 15, 2009)

very nice!:thumbup:


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

good report and a good mess of fish! glad ya'll caughtem'...almost felt like winter time in p'cola today...


----------



## Johnms (Nov 29, 2010)

sweet action!


----------



## lighttackle2fun (Dec 22, 2007)

Wish I had fished today. Nice catches!


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

dangggg . sweet reportttt


----------



## Foulhook (Apr 26, 2010)

It was a great day today and I am glad to see that someone got a hook wet. Great pics.


----------



## PCfisher66 (Oct 13, 2010)

Nice haul!!


----------



## user207 (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice group of fish that you guys got there.


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Very nice !!!!

Scott


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

A+ :thumbsup:


----------



## how2fish (Jan 21, 2008)

Congrats thats a fine catch! :notworthy:


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

Nice Catch!! Thats one of my favorite places to fish right there, if you walk backwards to where the boat slip is and freeline a shrimp where the light is there youll catch monster specks all night


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

nice catch, make it almost seem like spring . don't recognize the area on the base, is that down by the CG pier?


----------



## Flathead (Oct 8, 2007)

Damn, nice report:thumbsup:


----------



## WAHOOU39 (Jan 14, 2008)

Great catch. When I was growing up my father was stationed at NAS. We used to rent a skiff from Sherman Cove and wear the flounder and reds out in front of the seaplane ramp. Brings back awesome memories. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## gbliz (Jan 13, 2011)

nice catch,,,were you in a boat?


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

They were on the coast guard station pier, you can only get out there if you obtain a fishing pass from the master chief there which usually requires knowing someone


----------



## Wilbur (Jan 17, 2011)

Wow! Congrats!


----------



## penn6602 (Jan 23, 2011)

Thanks everyone! Ya we were at the coast guard station, we knew someone there that invited us to come and we obviously had a great day. I left the area for a few months for work so hopefully I'll catch some fish in sunny southern california! haha but we will be back just before summer so we are definitely looking forward to it!


----------



## penn6602 (Jan 23, 2011)

Cornflake789 said:


> Nice Catch!! Thats one of my favorite places to fish right there, if you walk backwards to where the boat slip is and freeline a shrimp where the light is there youll catch monster specks all night


Thanks cornflake. When we come back, I'll definitely try that. I cant wait for more fishing!


----------



## Bigshamoo (Sep 21, 2008)

*Now thats taking care of business!*


----------



## bfish (May 19, 2008)

bought with tax payer money and we cant use it. aint right


----------

